# Jardini Tank Mates with viejas ??



## deradlerskartal (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a vieja tank. The smallest fish is 7-8 cm (~3") hartwegi the biggest one is 20 cm (~8") argentea.I want to buy a 7-8 cm (~3") jardini. In the future, can jardini attack them? Or when the jardini can be a hunter?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't think the aro is something that you need to worry about being aggressive with your cichlids, it's your cichlids that might go for the aro... I personally would provide it with it's own tank...


----------



## deradlerskartal (Nov 29, 2010)

I will try and observe.. In the worst-case scenario, I will lose a little fish for one time than jardini has to go another tank...


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

what size is your tank ?


----------



## deradlerskartal (Nov 29, 2010)

150x60x65 cm


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You're not understanding...

The cichlids will want to kill the jardini.


----------



## deradlerskartal (Nov 29, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> You're not understanding...
> 
> The cichlids will want to kill the jardini.


I understood you. But I have a silver arowana at 5" and there is no attack problem. I thin my cichlids accustomed to live with a arowana. But I have worried about jardini agresivity behaviors.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The major problem I see is tank size... You've got essentiall a 150 gallon tank, not big enough for the aro you currently have no less wanting to get another... Do you have a future plan? I ask because eventually you're going to have issues with aggression...


----------



## deradlerskartal (Nov 29, 2010)

TheFishGuy said:


> The major problem I see is tank size... You've got essentiall a 150 gallon tank, not big enough for the aro you currently have no less wanting to get another... Do you have a future plan? I ask because eventually you're going to have issues with aggression...


I have 2 150 G tanks. Another tank is empty now. If there would be a problem I will separate the aro. But I want to keep together with other fishes as long as possible.

My friend has a central american cichlids tank that is very crowded. According to him, if a central american tank is crowded, aggression would decrease.. I don't know, maybe that opinion is illogical. In all fairness no aggression problem at his tank. I don't know maybe crowded tank strategy has caused some other critical problems. But there is no aggression at his tank.

Actually, I don't have a certain future plan... I daresay, I will try, observe (health, aggression and beauty of fishes) and interfere (should the occasion arise). I will be careful in accordance with the your suggestsions. But if you say precisely " jardini at CA cichlids tank is a terrible mistake" of course I will give up adding a jardini...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Overcrowding a tank full of african cichlids works long term. Not CA cichlids though. All it takes is one shift in hierarchy and the tank will crumble. I have seen it first hand many times. But again, 150's are not that big, especially for fish like aros that grow so large. THey will constantly want to jump.


----------

